# Lighting advice



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all, I'm trying to figure out my lighting needs. On a 75 gallon tank planted will things like ground cover and grasses what would be the min watts I need in my lighting? I was told one to two watts per gallon. So for 75 tank 
I need 150 watts??? To give you an idea of where I'm at... I have been looking into this for a little bit and was thinking that the 6700k and the 10,000k were the important things to be looking at,lol. Had know idea it was all about the watts. Let alone the 6700k and 10,000k were just about the color.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I hate to tell you but watts dont mean much other than the amount of electric used. What type of lighting do you plan to use NO T-8's, PC's NO T-5's or HO T-5's


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

ummmm what....*c/p*

ok heres what a guy at "that fish place" told me... that watts is what you went by to tell if your lights are strong enough to reach the bottom of the tank. He said that the 0,000k was just simply color. 

As of now I have two sets of lights, one is regular fluorscent lights. The other is compact fluorescent. I dont know much else about them right now, I have to look. They came with the tank I bought. It was a salt water tank and it was set up for 5 years. I was thinking about buying a new light fixture because the old one is ugly and I would want to get a hood. So instead of getting a hood to cover it up I was thinking just get new lights since the bulbs need replaced anyway. I was planning on $150.00 total.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The WPG rule was used when everybody used the same lighting as in T-12's and 2 WPG of regular flouresents is no where near the same as 2 WPG of PC's and not even close to 2 WPG of T-5 HO's.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish I knew what you just said.....j%^#%#&%#&#Tr thats kinda what I got...


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK T-12's are like shop lights (1-1/2 inch diameter) PC's are power compacts and T-5 HO's are small diameter flouresent bulbs (5/8th inch). They all work but some are just better at putting PAR (the light) down into the aquarium so thats why the watts per gallon fule doesnt really work because it depends on what type of lighting you are useing. I have a 4 foot 120 gallon tank and am running just 108 watts of T-5 HO's over it as of now and I am running pressurized CO2 and I am trimming weekly. I have changed my tank up since this one was taken so I will need to get a new one but this works for now


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

For a 75gal Planted I would go with a 200w T-5 setup... my LFS carries them for $120... Fairly generic, but, looks good and for $5 at Wal*Mart, you can buy a cheap timer... I'm gonna get one for my 100gal... there isn't much difference in size between 75 & 100 gal... As for colors, I assume you mean for "moon-lights"? LED's are super cheap, can be bought just about anywhere and placed on your hood... Even Radio Shak carries "sticks" or good ol' E-Bay


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am sorry but IMO that is WAY!! too much light for a 75 gallon planted tank even with CO2 unless it has just 1 reflector for all bulbs and even then it will probably be too much.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

ok thanks for the info. As of right now what I have is two flu blue bulbs. Also,GE LIGHTING F55BX/SPX35 Compact Fluorescent Plug In Lamp - Lamp Designation F55BX - Power Rating 55 Watts - Base 2G11 (4 Pin) - Rated Average Life 10000 Hours. I know these bulbs are at least 5 years old and I assume its safe to say they need replaced. This came off of a salt water tank and I think thats why there are blue lights. Should I change the blue lights or leave them. I dont know if they go bad or not. I hear some people use yellow and pink color bulbs on fresh water... does that look good?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would go with 6.5k and 10k


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Just going with the info the guy at my LFS told me for a planted tank... 
2-3 Watts per gallon, The more light the more growth but too much will kill plants... Or was he just talking out his @$$?
I was going with 3x75, since the next step up is 250 T-5's, that would definitely be too much light for a 75 following the 2-3x1 rule w/8hrs on and 16hrs off


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other sites, but this thread is by far the best resource I've found on understanding how much and what type of lighting to get.

Personally, I'm getting a 2x54w T-5 HO fixture for my 80 gallon. I've seen them for $100-$150, depending on brand.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Cole said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links to other sites, but this thread is by far the best resource I've found on understanding how much and what type of lighting to get.
> 
> Personally, I'm getting a 2x54w T-5 HO fixture for my 80 gallon. I've seen them for $100-$150, depending on brand.


Yup hoppy is pretty good with lighting. I will say this caffeinefix you cant use the WPG rule without knowing the type of lighting because each type is different. The more light the more CO2 that is needed or you will have nothing but algea


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

so basicly I just need to get a few t5 bulbs and I will be fine....


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I like T-5's because of their relative inexpensiveness... Make sure on your output though


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I like T-5's because of their relative inexpensiveness... Make sure on your output though


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

outputs ???? you mean the color? like 6,700k or 10,000k


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

T-5's will not mount in a standard flouresent fixture and there are 28 watt and 54 watt 4 foot bulbs so you need to know what the ballast is for.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

oh ok you just saying that I should make sure I match up the watts/volts of the fixture to the bulb. gotcha.... I was going to just buy a new lighting system altogether. Just not sure which one.


----------

